# maxxis supper tacky vs. 3c compound difference



## ak pura vida (Dec 15, 2008)

so is there a noticeable difference between the supper tacky and 3c compounds in maxxis tires? i want to try the minion dhf kevlar but they only come in 3c or 60 duro. i'm thinking i want at least the 3c. thoughts? thanks

pv


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

I find that being able to discern a difference in performance really depends on terrain and soil type.
Riding in primarily dry and loose terrain, you won't see too much of a difference.
Riding in dry and hard packed terrain with rocks, I'll give a slight edge to super tacky in braking and maintaining traction with the rear tire when leaned over aggressively.
I don't notice a big difference in wet terrain between the two.
3C will last a bit longer depending on your braking and cornering style/habits.
A 3C in the front with a 60 in the rear is a good combo for most soil and terrain with good rear tire longevity.
I can go through a Super Tacky or 3C rear tire quickly-they get expensive. I'd rate their longevity as a rear tire at about half of the 60 durometer compound.
Running 3c in the front and 60 in the back usually results in equal wear times/tire life for me.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

Riding in dry and loose terrain, I definitely notice a difference. The super tacky tires seem to maintain their knob shape better with less deformation yet stay 'grabby'.

That said, the 3c tires last much (much much) longer before they start to fall apart. I prefer the ride of the supertackys but I buy 3cs.


----------



## ak pura vida (Dec 15, 2008)

thanks for the info and thoughts


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

supertacky for life, your tires are the only thing that actually touch the ground... dont skimp..


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

I find the break loose point of the 3cs are more predictable...not as sticky but you know when they're going to give. The Super Tackys hold and hold and hold and then let go.


----------



## ak pura vida (Dec 15, 2008)

thinking i might try the 3c's but the review of the new highroller 2's looks pretty promising.


----------



## nojoke (Apr 15, 2008)

I wonder what a DHF ST and a Higheroller II 3c combo would be like at Whistler? Im gonna go with the ST Minion DHF/DHR for the trip. You know I love those Specialized Butchers, but they are wearing fast, but probably due to the terrain @ Aly and the rape they take on tanaka. Im gonna take them for the trip for backups.


----------



## FlyingIrish (Jul 25, 2009)

3cs have 42a exterior compound. that will wear off in 3 days. then you'll have half ass tread knobs. the 60a st compound will suprisingly work better for longer than the 3c. I just roasted the top two layers off a 3c while the st still looks new! I have several cat 1 wins this year, I would not buy another 3c tire for a rear. I ran the rear as 3c and the front as st. I won't pay for another 3c unless I only use it in race runs.


----------



## gurp (Jan 20, 2004)

nojoke said:


> I wonder what a DHF ST and a Higheroller II 3c combo would be like at Whistler? Im gonna go with the ST Minion DHF/DHR for the trip. You know I love those Specialized Butchers, but they are wearing fast, but probably due to the terrain @ Aly and the rape they take on tanaka. Im gonna take them for the trip for backups.


That's exactly what I ran a few weeks ago, worked well.


----------



## ak pura vida (Dec 15, 2008)

hmmm, good to know, thanks for the info.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

It also depends on how much drag you can tolerate... 

On flatter more pedaly courses in the dry the ST's are like dragging your brake, in this case I'd either get the 60a or run a different tire.

If you have no trouble holding speed in the ST's, ie steep trails, then they're a very confidence inspiring tire in everything from dry to not-too-sloppy wet.

They do wear quicker but like mentioned above the 3c have a coat of 42a on (I think) a 70a hard compound for the center, then 40a on the side over 70a knobs. Once the softer compounds have worn off the knobs, you are left with quick a different feeling tire as you're running on 70a! 

So if you have $$ to buy new tires as soon as the soft stuff is gone then they might be good, other wise the ST's, yeah the tread might be half gone, but at least its still the same rubber!


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

essenmeinstuff said:


> They do wear quicker but like mentioned above the 3c have a coat of 42a on (I think) a 70a hard compound for the center, then 40a on the side over 70a knobs. Once the softer compounds have worn off the knobs, you are left with quick a different feeling tire as you're running on 70a!
> 
> So if you have $$ to buy new tires as soon as the soft stuff is gone then they might be good, other wise the ST's, yeah the tread might be half gone, but at least its still the same rubber!


You are correct about the compound configuration (70a base layer, 42a outer center layer, 40a outer shoulder layer), however the 70a base layer flows up into the knobs less than 1/3 the total height. Most every rider would replace the tire before it wears down to the harder base layer.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

FlyingIrish said:


> 3cs have 42a exterior compound. that will wear off in 3 days. then you'll have half ass tread knobs. the 60a st compound will suprisingly work better for longer than the 3c. I just roasted the top two layers off a 3c while the st still looks new! I have several cat 1 wins this year, I would not buy another 3c tire for a rear. I ran the rear as 3c and the front as st. I won't pay for another 3c unless I only use it in race runs.


I'm not sure I follow what you're saying. The 42a outer center compound of the 3C version IS the SuperTacky compound. So the center of the a SuperTacky tire will wear at the same rate as a 3C DH tire.

The 3C tire will roll faster, though, due to less hysterisis of the 70a base layer. And the shoulder knobs may wear a little faster, since they are a slightly softer 40a compound.

The MaxxPro 60a compound is different than the SuperTacky 42a. Yes, you will have better treadwear with a 60a rear tire. It's a fast option, too. For dry conditions, it is definitely a good choice.


----------



## ak pura vida (Dec 15, 2008)

great info thanks. think i have decided to "roll the dice" and pick up a couple of the 3c. i think...


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

FlyingIrish said:


> 3cs have 42a exterior compound. that will wear off in 3 days.


It ain't spraypaint


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

bholwell said:


> You are correct about the compound configuration (70a base layer, 42a outer center layer, 40a outer shoulder layer), however the 70a base layer flows up into the knobs less than 1/3 the total height. Most every rider would replace the tire before it wears down to the harder base layer.


I totally agree... the 3c DHFs I've ran have worn out due to the sideknobs wearing near the inside base of the knob, once they wear enough the sideknobs don't hold well, they start tearing, and the tire is toast... but I've never wore out the tire by actually wearing down the sideknobs... they tear off far before they wear down that much. The rear tire sees significant breaking knob wear, but I usually don't run 3c tires on the rear.


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

I dont have much positive info for the 3C minion. I ran it on the front and found it did not wear evenly at all. The knobs started breaking down pretty quick, especialy the center row and partly seemed to be due to knobs split by siping. I have a ST front and 60A rear and this is a wicked combo. Both tires wear down evenly and pretty equaly. I like harder rear for durability but also cause I like my back end to be a little loser. I have another new 3C minion which I will have to try and then I can say if the 1st was just faulty.


----------

